# Quiz Two (when they were young)



## David H (Aug 17, 2015)

*A.* *SOLVED*







*B.*






*C.*






*D.*









*Godd Luck*


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 17, 2015)

A is Bill Gates with an IBM PC 1 if i'm not mistaken over his shoulder, I used to use one of them - twin floppy drives.


----------



## David H (Aug 17, 2015)

Vicsetter said:


> A is Bill Gates with an IBM PC 1 if i'm not mistaken over his shoulder, I used to use one of them - twin floppy drives.



Well done Vicsetter it is indeed a Young Bill Gates


----------



## David H (Aug 17, 2015)

*Clue Time:*

Don't believe that I have to give clues, but here goes.

*B.* *Clue:* Solo whiper.

*C.** Clue:* Sure you know who it is.

*C.* *Clue:* It's NOT who you think, Though it fits like a glove.


----------



## BobbieH (Aug 18, 2015)

B is Harrison Ford. I would recognise that mouth anywhere.

C is Robin Williams ?


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 18, 2015)

C) Barbara Striesand


----------



## David H (Aug 18, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> B is Harrison Ford. I would recognise that mouth anywhere.
> 
> B. is Robin Williams ?



Harrison Ford is correct ( Hans Solo and Indian Jones {use a whip.})

D. ( is NOT who you think it is)


----------



## David H (Aug 18, 2015)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> C) Barbara Striesand



Sorry C. Is not Barbara Streisand use the clue SURE.


----------



## BobbieH (Aug 18, 2015)

C is Cher I think.  Very intrigued by D. I was so sure it was Robin Williams.


----------



## David H (Aug 18, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> C is Cher I think.  Very intrigued by D. I was so sure it was Robin Williams.



Well done BobbieH. use the clue for D


----------



## David H (Aug 18, 2015)

*Oops!*

I just looked at the image it is Robin Williams (wrong image up should have been Crispin Glover - played George McFly in back to the future)


----------

